# Get ripped Or die trying!



## trainerbensassi (Jul 30, 2014)

Welcome to my new series about the workouts
So let's begin :

We all love to bitch about our gyms. They don’t have
enough benches, the machines are always broken, and so
on. It’s only when we’re forced to train at home or in a
hotel that we realize what a luxury even the most average
commercial fitness center is.
If you’re lucky enough to have a membership to a
training facility, this chapter is for you. Or, if you’ve put
together a well-stocked home gym, this is where you
should start as well. While it may not be the fitness
paradise you crave, it almost certainly has all the tools you
need to build a great body. The workouts that follow will
show you how to take advantage of them.
We’re assuming your gym has barbells, dumbbells, a
powerrack, adjustable benches, cables, Swiss balls, and
pullup bars. With that much inventory, you can easily
complete the various options of workouts we outline for
you. These include three distinct routines for gaining
muscle, two for losing fat, and two for body recomposition
—workouts that hit the magical combination of both
muscle gain and fat loss to reshape your physique with
minimal change in body weight.

We can’t overstate the awesomeness of German engineering. The
land that brought us jet planes, the Mercedes, and Heidi Klum also
introduced perhaps the best method of body recomposition known to the
fitness industry—that is, a timeless strategy to gain muscle and lose body fat
simultaneously. Achtung!

HOW IT WORKS
Hala Rambie, a scientist who defected to West Germany during the Cold War,
found that fat loss could be accelerated by raising levels of blood lactate—an
energy substrate. More lactate corresponds to greater release of growth
hormone, which tells your body to grow muscle and burn flab.
The best way to raise lactate quickly is to pair upper-
and lower-body exercises, or opposing movements, for
reps in the 8–15 range. The sweet spot for sets is three,
and rest periods are restricted to 30–60 seconds. This
approach has since become known as German Body Comp.
DIRECTIONS
Alternate sets of “A” and “B” exercises. So you’ll do a set of A, rest, then a
set of B, rest again, and so on for all the prescribed sets. The remaining
exercises are done as straight sets.
To increase the intensity, decrease your rest between
sets by 15 seconds every two weeks. Start by resting 60
seconds for the first two weeks. Then in Weeks 3 and 4,
rest 45 seconds, and so on.



*To be continued .... 
See you soon*


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 30, 2014)

What did I just gloss over?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## DF (Jul 30, 2014)

May want to post an intro before you do some weird rant.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 30, 2014)

hahahahahahaha u new guys are funny


----------



## Seeker (Jul 30, 2014)

Why do clocks always say 10:10?  I wanna know why. It's not a coincidence either, the clocks always say 10:10


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 31, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Why do clocks always say 10:10?  I wanna know why. It's not a coincidence either, the clocks always say 10:10





I never noticed that before but I'll be looking now.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 31, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Why do clocks always say 10:10?  I wanna know why. It's not a coincidence either, the clocks always say 10:10



Bro, paying attention to detail! I think I have ADD, what was this thread about?


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 31, 2014)

You know all the random weird self promoting, crazy ass posters lately,   makes me miss Kevlin........... I take his crazy ass humorous post anyday compared to shit we have going on here lately, ie: 315 delcine superman presses......


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 31, 2014)

I want a refund......for the 2 minutes this took to read.


----------



## moparmuscle (Jul 31, 2014)

Reads like a bot to me. But who knows.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 31, 2014)

why does everyone try to sell a secret to lifting weights.....
Do you think were all fat middle-age women?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 31, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> why does everyone try to sell a secret to lifting weights.....
> Do you think were all fat middle-age women?




What if the program came with FREE


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 31, 2014)

don't tease if you don't aim to please....ie; add some hot sauce to shxt next time


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 31, 2014)

plus when your black, fried chicken is like eatN lettuce; Always Healthy


----------

